# Patch libraries for Omni. How many patches do you like?



## Ashen Audio (Jan 11, 2021)

Aside from the obvious "more is more", when you look at it from a price/focus perspective, do you prefer smaller libraries hovering around 100 patches, or do you prefer to buy larger ones, like over 200? I'm getting close to hitting the lower threshold and curious if it matters, assuming price stays proportional. Thoughts?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 11, 2021)

I would buy 1 patch if it was that good.

More is definitely not a good thing, can be a bad thing.

To answer your question, prefer more quality over more quantity. The last thing you want is to go through 100s of mediocre patches, ugh.

But let's say someone had a library of 500 patches that were insanely good and every patch was a masterpiece. It would make no sense to give them all away for $50 or $80, and no one would buy it if it was priced at what it was worth, say $400. There's not a precedent for that in omni patches, regardless of the quality. So they could break those up into 5 libraries of 100 quality patches and sell them for $80 each, now we are back to where everyone is comfortable again.

[DISCLAIMER: no one has ever given me free patches for omnisphere, you all suck.]


----------



## Ashen Audio (Jan 11, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I would buy 1 patch if it was that good.
> 
> More is definitely not a good thing, can be a bad thing.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks Chill! Please, take my free ones from my site: https://ashenaudio.com/ Then buy the full library, lol.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 11, 2021)

You can't offer me free libraries for free, doesn't count.

OK I bought it but it had better be good or... [space reserved for when I think of a really good threat]


----------



## Ashen Audio (Jan 11, 2021)

chillbot said:


> You can't offer me free libraries for free, doesn't count.
> 
> OK I bought it but it had better be good or... [space reserved for when I think of a really good threat]


Wow, thanks man! I just wanted you to take a test drive of a few patches. I hope you really like it. I'm hearing a lot of positive feedback. I'd love to know what you think after you get a chance to mess with it.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 11, 2021)

I know it's a great VI, but it so seldom works for me, I have a few go-to's in my template, but they're more of the real instrument sample variety. Most of the time I can't find what Im looking for in Omni.


----------



## Ashen Audio (Jan 11, 2021)

reddognoyz said:


> I know it's a great VI, but it so seldom works for me, I have a few go-to's in my template, but they're more of the real instrument sample variety. Most of the time I can't find what Im looking for in Omni.


I've had Omni since it was Atmosphere and I JUST got super serious about learning it in-depth this last year. Now that I have, it is even more powerful than what I had imagined. That's setting aside the ridiculous amount of original soundsources it has, and looking at it as just a synth. I haven't enjoyed any other this much in I don't know how long. Add the soundsources back into the equation and it's just crazy what you can do. Maybe you could just brush up on using the browser as it has some great sorting tools.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 11, 2021)

reddognoyz said:


> Most of the time I can't find what Im looking for in Omni.


Off on a tangent but the search engine is your friend. Try typing anything... literally anything into the search bar. Adjectives, nouns, whatever. "Soft Pad" or "EDM" or just "reflections", "rain", "mystical", whatever you are feeling. It's amazing what comes up. Also I'm a huge fan of the randomize button at the bottom of the patch list:


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 11, 2021)

Ashen Audio said:


> Aside from the obvious "more is more", when you look at it from a price/focus perspective, do you prefer smaller libraries hovering around 100 patches, or do you prefer to buy larger ones, like over 200? I'm getting close to hitting the lower threshold and curious if it matters, assuming price stays proportional. Thoughts?


If it's a broad library, I like a lot of sounds, since I may only really want/use a couple per category. The more focused it is, the more useful the presets are within that focus, the fewer can be offered per $. Massive libraries can be a lot of work to go through, as well. It's all trade-offs.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 11, 2021)

I prefer the 100-200 range. 
I mean, more is fine, but for me $40 is about as much as I'd spend on a soundset.
Personally, I would never pay $80+ for a soundset, cause at that price you could get a whole new synth instead, which I somehow find much more enticing.


----------



## Ashen Audio (Jan 11, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> I prefer the 100-200 range.
> I mean, more is fine, but for me $40 is about as much as I'd spend on a soundset.
> Personally, I would never pay $80+ for a soundset, cause at that price you could get a whole new synth instead, which I somehow find much more enticing.



Thanks for speaking up! It’s interesting as I develop patches, at a certain point I start wondering if my inspiration is going to dry up for a certain library or if I’m going to run out of ideas. The last one I hit the 150 mark and for a minute, I thought I might be done, but then I squeezed out over a hundred more. I’m nearing 100 on the current project and I’m just interested if people like the smaller sizes more. Thanks again.


----------

